
Micro-optimizations matter: preventing 20M system calls - jcapote
https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2017/03/06/micro-optimizations-matter/
======
jcapote
This is a follow-up to: [https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2017/02/21/set-
environment-...](https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2017/02/21/set-environment-
variable-save-thousands-of-system-calls/)

